# What do troons actually think a woman is?



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Typical troon logic states that a person identifies as whatever gender they think they are. However, seeing as troons also believe that gender is unattached to biology, genetics, or social determinism, it becomes unclear how someone can identify as something that has no clear definition.

They may throw out lazy excuses such as someone expressing more "masculine" or "feminine" traits being trans men or women respectively, but they will also be quick to say that a man doesn't have to act or look perfectly like a man to be a man and vice versa, contradicting their ideology.

So what exactly is a man or a woman? How can troons identify as something they can't properly describe? Do they think changing their gender is identical to changing their name?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 24, 2021)

Something they want to possess, but can't. So they try to turn something they already possess into a woman.

BTW, they don't really think about this stuff logicly, so any attempt to comprehend it logically is doomed to fail.


----------



## Blasterisk (Mar 24, 2021)

It's simple really. It's what they want, _and_ what you are *not*.

There is no definition, because definitions are not useful to the leftist.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Mar 24, 2021)

> How can troons identify as something they can't properly describe?


It's a fetish-based attraction to the concept of what an individual troon believes a woman is.
See, before troons became popular, feminism was gearing up to destroy gender roles. However, this is the antithesis to trooning out - if a man can wear makeup and a dress, why bother calling himself a woman? - and the movement was culled in exchange for adding the T to LGBQ.



> Do they think changing their gender is identical to changing their name?


Probably, since they do that in conjunction.

You should look up more troons on the Farms, each has their own general reasons that ultimately, however deep/shallow, add up to fetish-related desires.
You saw this way back in the day with guys who pretended to be women in text chats and videogames before VOIP was as common or expected, but today instead of men pretending to be lesbians online it's men pretending to be lesbians in real life.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 24, 2021)

Imagine all the stupid, terrible, cliched things you've seen about women in the last 60 years on TV, in movies or whatever else consoomers consoom. That's what they think a woman is. If you're a normal woman and don't act like that then you're not a real woman, no ifs ands or buts about it you TERF CHUD nazi transphobe.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 24, 2021)

A hole.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 24, 2021)

Well their main argument is that not all women can have children. 
Some do think it is like changing socks.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 24, 2021)

Man with boobs, obviously.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Mar 24, 2021)

I was watching one of null's streams and he mentioned how the vast majority of transexuals are just incels, which makes sense to me. Genuinely most of them I've met have been just losers who couldn't make it as a guy. But maybe he's biased by only ever seeing troons through the internet and headlines. I've met plenty of normie transexuals who could get pussy pre-transition quite easily.


----------



## SiccDicc (Mar 24, 2021)

Judging by the statistics? A miserable pile of suicides.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 24, 2021)

SiccDicc said:


> Judging by the statistics? A miserable pile of suicides.


Supposedly the 41% statistic was made up by some tranny activist to get victim points, don't quote me though.
Hilarious if true, because it backfired and gave the internet one of its best anti-troon memes.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 24, 2021)

This, faggot.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Mar 24, 2021)

Lowered standards or life on easy mode.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 24, 2021)

They mean nothing. 

Trannies are misogynistic.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 24, 2021)

My favorite part is how seemingly an overwhelming majority of them stereotype women--vicariously, through the way they try to express their transition-- through such an astoundingly sexist filter that it becomes barely anything more than misogyny in frilly clothing.  It's not enough for them to just identify as female, they have to go balls-to-the-wall (Pun intended) and wear all the girliest Barbie shit that they can find, usually wind up with some rapidly-growing collection of sex toys, fish net stockings, and hooker boots, and then constantly use language that's so sexually aggressive that it's legitimately grotesque.  

I've somehow managed to run across an unusual number of transgender people throughout my life, and even made friends with quite a few of them, but they _*invariably *_possess all the same sorts of traits.  They're hyper-reactionary and will fly to 11 at the drop of a hat, excessively emotional to the point where people with extreme bipolar disorders would tell them to  chill out,  _aggressively_ sexual to such a degree that it's obviously some sort of nymphomaniacal compulsion that makes you desperately avoid any topics or even words that could be _loosely_ interpreted as sexual, and they always become incredibly defensive around any woman they perceive as some sort of threat, which is.. Most women, to be impolitely honest.

What's curious is that they always focus on what makes a woman _aesthetically_ a female.  It's always surface-level observation, every time.  Be it the clothes, the make-up, the genitals, and to a less-aesthetic extent, what they _perceive_ to be a woman's sex drive, even though they've clearly plucked it from their abnormally large hoard of Japanese cartoons, because they... Always seem to be obsessed with anime.  But when you set aside all of the desperate efforts to make themselves outwardly appear to be female--regardless of whether or not that succeeds-- they fail to understand what makes a woman a _*woman.*_ 

I've yet to meet one who was a 'nest-builder' or a 'home-maker' and to the best of my memory I've yet to meet one that also didn't outright _hate_ children.  James Damore's memo always pops into my head during this sort of conversation because he outlined two very specific differences between men and women, namely that women are more interested in _people_ and men are always more interested in _things, _hence why men are unavoidably always going to be the top 99 in every list  of 100 programmers or strange shut-in jobs and hobbies, because women, on average and to a _very large extent_, do not operate well in isolation and are more concerned with building their social circles and their families than they are much of anything else.

This is also not a trait that I've ever seen a trans person adopt, either pre- or post-transition, and the inverse is just as true for FtM as it is for MtF, because if it were the case, we'd see significantly larger groups of FtM people cropping up in the tech and gaming industries and we'd see a rapid rise in MtF people popping up in.. I don't know, Oprah or home cooking channels or something. Can you name even a single FtM personality in gaming, speed-running and tech circles, or are these industries _filled with MtF people?_

Their perception of women always begins and ends at the aesthetic, because that's just how the male brain categorizes things, especially when it's essentially been 'trained'--through what I can only assume is a constant stream of pornography and shitty cartoons--to view women, and by extension feminity, as little more than sexual. Granted, all of these opinions are generally why my friendships with trans people seem to only last a handful of months at _best_, but I've yet to encounter any evidence that leads me to believe that transgendered people are not just gay people who were struck with a mental crisis and veered down the wrong road instead of resolving it properly.

This opinion is only bolstered by the fact that I have yet, not so much as a single time, ever met a trans person who was not raised in an extremely abusive environment.  It's definitely not a popular opinion in those circles, but if I see something that appears in 100% of all cases I've encountered, I'm not particularly inclined to just dismiss it as coincidence.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 24, 2021)

Bimbos.
They think being a woman is being the super-barbie sex doll their incel porn told them so before they hopped on the tranny bus.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Mar 24, 2021)

Its really just mental illness, and certainly not handled in a decent way.

How I view the phenomena relates a lot to this page. I think the delusion manifests itself in different ways, but the way it may have been once upon a time was better handled and in ways better approached by the people who suffered from it. Its really the 2010s that saw this just go wild.

I don't know much about the stats overall, but I get the feeling that a lot of people today are trooning out due to autogynephilia, whereas before there may have been other reasons. Its all mental illness, even the non autogynephilic reasons, but if someone is trooning out due to autogynephilia, by definition, their view of a woman is pretty much going to be some perverted fetishistic thing. Guessing this is also why "rapid onset gender dysphoria" is happening (which hasn't historically), because puberty hits and guys get this paraphilia and now the sissy hypno convinces them that they have to be trans.



			A WARNING FOR THOSE CONSIDERING MtF SEX REASSIGNMENT SURGERY (SRS)
		


Good site from Web 1.0, the woman has some pretty good insight on the phenomena and considering this used to be the approach to transgenderism and how sober her analysis is, it just shows how the place we are currently at is just so much more fucked up. 

Something from the site that did stick with me was that she was very, very adamant that if someone was in their 40s, had a family, and had these thoughts, it was best to just get on prozac or some other anti-depressant. Knowing how prominant trans widows are and how confusing and fucked up kids lives can get when a parent troons out, you'd think adult troon fathers would actually put that into consideration and do the honorable thing in not trying to be a burden on the rest of the family and put their interests above their own. I mean, isn't that what a man is supposed to do? But, these are mentally ill non-men, so I guess that also fits in with their narcissism. Thats why we laugh


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 24, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> They're hyper-reactionary and will fly to 11 at the drop of a hat, excessively emotional


Hmm maybe they're women after all


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 25, 2021)

Anything as long as it's named Lily, or some other stripper pseudonym they think works.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 25, 2021)

a privileged class who gets a free pass to live on easy mode and always has a get out jail free card and free praise, free sex and free money without any effort.

As soon as they come out as troonsgendered they will act like they are entitled to all these things they thought all women were privy of so they start ebegging , attention whoring, and using their gender as a shield from criticism. Too bad only beautiful women get any kind of special treatment in society  and even then no women is truly safre from abuse and criticism, specially from other women.

Fujoshis think the same thing about males, they bought the feminist idea of male privilege wholesale, so they expect to troon out and suddenly enter the fantastic male club of world dominance where everyone is a bro and uplifted with no effort, instead of being immediately dismissed as sad faggots who at best look like manlet twinks that no one takes seriously.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2021)

Ask them.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 25, 2021)

Imagine being so misogynic you are ready to even chop your dick off only to infiltrate the enemy camp to destroy the womanhood from within. Troons are the kamikaze of the war against women


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Mar 25, 2021)

Nothing gives me more joy than to see these porn- and rapesick cunts castrate themselves. We should be pushing more SRS for men, not less.


----------



## Auntie Fester (Mar 25, 2021)

Gender as a definition was identical to biological sex until very recently, when pseudo-scientific at the best of times gender philosophy deemed sex and gender as distinct. Trannies jumped on board the definition because it enabled them further liberty to live out their delusion, and society as a whole was either uneducated or too polite to push back against it, leading to the mess we find ourselves in today.

The new definition of gender is essentially a kafkatrap, a means to force you to define someone by what they identify as, whether it's correct or not, lest you be labelled as an awful person who wants all trans people to suffer and die. It's a guilt-tripping mechanism they employ to make you reject ontological reality and partake in their own delusion.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 25, 2021)

It's also interesting that you never come across an MtF person that you'd describe as "mothering."  Some of them will fetishize it to an extreme and go well out of their way to describe themselves as "Big titty trans mommy" or some vomit-inducing variation of it, but then you wind up looping back into aesthetics again, because apart from the superficial appearance, nothing about their behaviour is indicative of an ability to perform or mimic motherhood.  As before, they've mistakenly assumed that "mother" is just an extension of "MILF" and ran  off to the masturbation races.

Trying to pin down what _exactly_ makes a woman 'mothering' is difficult, and more instinct than it is practice.  It's not something that can be studied, it's only something that can be _known_, and the male brain has no meaningful capacity to replicate it, the same way that the female brain does a very poor job of replicating or understanding fathering.  Though, this is often why FtM make significantly better foster parents (or actual parents since many of them are still capable of giving birth), because they're trying to mimic fatherhood, but their instinct is still compelling them to also be a mother figure. It's clumsy and a little awkward, but it does _work _because they're not approaching it from a purely sexual angle. 

MtF, leastwise in my experience, lose all capacity for their instinctive drive for fatherhood because anything resembling masculinity has become completely repellent, and any attempt to mimic motherhood is scrambled beyond all comprehension on its way through the male sex drive.  This problem is _*drastically*_ compounded in post-op MtF because nearly all ability to sate that drive has been literally removed from them.  There's a brief period where the 'thrill' of the new 'genitals' keeps their sex drive motivated (Because it's a male brain that assumes it's looking at female genitalia) but once the unfamiliar becomes familiar and all of the hormones and instincts that come with male genitalia has had time to fade away, they're left with next to nothing.

Much like eunuchs, without the organs to both produce and sate the needs of their sex drive, it all but completely withers away, and now this rampant fetish that defined their entire existence is rendered moot.  Everything about their experiences up to this point conflated femininity with sex; it's what defined them and what drove them into transition on the assumption that once they made the leap, they'd be sating that same need with a female's sex life.  In reality, they wind up with almost no drive whatsoever, and what little does bubble up to the surface can barely be sated, because a surgically-created neo-vagina is infinitely less sensitive than their penis was, and won't even approach the sensitivity of female genitalia.  

Imagine finally obtaining something that you've been desperately chasing after for years and years, only to find that you lose all interest in it and not only lack any ability to enjoy it anymore, but also have to come to terms with the fact that the process is completely irreversible. They had no proper concept of femininity and womanhood, and now without the ability to sate their fetishization for it, they have nothing left.

If I was in that situation, I think I'd 41% myself, too.


----------



## Sperghetti (Mar 25, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> It's also interesting that you never come across an MtF person that you'd describe as "mothering."  Some of them will fetishize it to an extreme and go well out of their way to describe themselves as "Big titty trans mommy" or some vomit-inducing variation of it, but then you wind up looping back into aesthetics again, because apart from the superficial appearance, nothing about their behaviour is indicative of an ability to perform or mimic motherhood.  As before, they've mistakenly assumed that "mother" is just an extension of "MILF" and ran  off to the masturbation races.


Just another thought… I wonder part of the reason they lack these traits is because the instinct and ability to properly care for others is a deeper trait that you see in more well-rounded individuals, and the guys we’re talking about here are nearly _always_ more shallow than a puddle. There just seems to be nothing going on in their heads aside from “coom and consoom”: They rarely seem to have _any_ interests outside of trans-related stuff, porn, and technology and other stereotypical geek hobbies.

I mean, does anybody _ever_ see most MtFs get deeply into any normal hobbies like gardening or hiking or taking up some sort of craft? Even the few examples I can think of that involve physical activity always seem to come back to transexuality, with them demanding they get to compete as a woman.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 25, 2021)

A woman to them is someone that people like to look at, pay attention to, seek the approval of and desire to be with.

A lot of it simply stems from self loathing, they think guys or at least they, look like shit, they're schlubs no one pays any serious attention to, so why wouldn't they instead want to try to be a pretty lady that someone would desire? Even if they get attention simply for being "stunning and brave" and not actual sexual attraction it's a step up from being a schlubby loser nobody.

Feminists like to talk about harmful beauty standards and ignore the fact that it's way, way worse for men, the standard of beauty for men is something that is much harder to achieve than it is for women, your average woman is closer to the traditional standard of female beauty than your average guy is to Arnold Schwarzenegger, Chris Hemsworth or Brad Pitt.

The dirty little secret is human civilization has almost always been the opposite of what feminists say it is, women have almost always been more valued than men, which is why they were kept away from the battlefields, kept away from the "dirty game" of politics, of the stress of having to run society and make the hard decisions, it's not because people saw women as inferior, it was because they saw them as _better _than that, as having more important things to do.

Even middle east society, as harsh as it is on women, is very harsh on men as well, men are the ones expected to first and foremost strap bombs on themselves and blow themselves up, to fight and die for jihad, men also face harsh punishments if they step out of line as well, you can boil it down and debate who exactly has it worst, maybe it's an exception and women do have it worse in the middle east, but it ain't exactly a case of every guy just yucking it up either, it's harsh on everyone.

Women almost always are and almost always have been the real privledged ones in society and men have never before been valued less than in modern western society, guys have woken up to that fact and they've tried to attain what little female priviledge they can, this is why they trigger TERFS so much (and not saying TERFS are entirely wrong, but they ain't exactly entirely right either)


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 25, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> Just another thought… I wonder part of the reason they lack these traits is because the instinct and ability to properly care for others is a deeper trait that you see in more well-rounded individuals, and the guys we’re talking about here are nearly _always_ more shallow than a puddle. There just seems to be nothing going on in their heads aside from “coom and consoom”: They rarely seem to have _any_ interests outside of trans-related stuff, porn, and technology and other stereotypical geek hobbies.
> 
> I mean, does anybody _ever_ see most MtFs get deeply into any normal hobbies like gardening or hiking or taking up some sort of craft? Even the few examples I can think of that involve physical activity always seem to come back to transexuality, with them demanding they get to compete as a woman.


They're usually incredibly easy to pick out even if they do an outstanding job of passing, or even if I'm only interacting with them through a digital medium, because they always have unmistakably male mannerisms, even or especially _if_ they're pushing as hard as they can to come across as female.  Nine times out of ten it's the aggressive over-sexuality that gives it away, but it's also the way that they communicate it, because they don't come across like a nymphomaniacal woman, they come across as a man's _assumption_ of how a nymphomaniacal woman would act, which is _*significantly*_ more crude than they actually talk or behave. 

When you layer that on top of all the other traits like social awkwardness, a very small or even non-existent friend group that might only be purely online, a fascination with "male" hobbies like non-mobile video games, or even more subtle things like word choices, sentence structure and humour--because men and women tend to have extraordinarily different tastes in humour--finding a trans person in any group is much easier than they might like. It's kind of a broad generalization, but humour for women tends to circle around social awkwardness, "slice of life", and exasperation in friend or family groups, and male humour tends to revolve around slapstick, bodily functions, and absurdism. 

I wish I could say that any of the trans people I've made friends with weren't shallow, and broke the mold you laid down, but I genuinely can't.  Every single one of them was remarkably selfish, spent every last dime of their paychecks on "toys", clothes, make-up and crap they absolutely didn't need, never had any interest in charity, and found kids so revolting that they refused to even be in the same room. 

Granted, there's an argument to be made that very little of this applies to the group who decide to transition later in life, usually after already rearing children, but people in that age group never express much interest in things like videogames, anyways.  I'm positive that if you sat down and plucked apart the day-to-day life of your average 50+ MtF, their schedule would just look like a man who spent two hours putting on make-up in the morning.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 25, 2021)

No Exit said:


> Imagine all the stupid, terrible, cliched things you've seen about women in the last 60 years on TV, in movies or whatever else consoomers consoom. That's what they think a woman is. If you're a normal woman and don't act like that then you're not a real woman, no ifs ands or buts about it you TERF CHUD nazi transphobe.





Ita Mori said:


> Bimbos.
> They think being a woman is being the super-barbie sex doll their incel porn told them so before they hopped on the tranny bus.


These. It's sexual blackface combined with delusion. They literally believe they're a bangin' hot model or a cute anime girl, and pay no attention to the Adam's Apple, stubble, bulge, or bone structure.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> tends to circle around social awkwardness, "slice of life", and exasperation in friend or family groups, and male humour tends to revolve around slapstick, bodily functions, and absurdism



Pretty insightful post overall, but maybe you should tell female comedians that bodily functions are male domain of humor, it seems to be all they can do.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Mar 26, 2021)

A woman is a girl who's gone rotten.


----------



## ditto (Mar 26, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> What's curious is that they always focus on what makes a woman _aesthetically_ a female.



Explains when I saw this name and my troonometer went off the scale.


----------



## Syikeblade (Mar 26, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> My favorite part is how seemingly an overwhelming majority of them stereotype women--vicariously, through the way they try to express their transition-- through such an astoundingly sexist filter that it becomes barely anything more than misogyny in frilly clothing.  It's not enough for them to just identify as female, they have to go balls-to-the-wall (Pun intended) and wear all the girliest Barbie shit that they can find, usually wind up with some rapidly-growing collection of sex toys, fish net stockings, and hooker boots, and then constantly use language that's so sexually aggressive that it's legitimately grotesque.
> 
> I've somehow managed to run across an unusual number of transgender people throughout my life, and even made friends with quite a few of them, but they _*invariably *_possess all the same sorts of traits.  They're hyper-reactionary and will fly to 11 at the drop of a hat, excessively emotional to the point where people with extreme bipolar disorders would tell them to  chill out,  _aggressively_ sexual to such a degree that it's obviously some sort of nymphomaniacal compulsion that makes you desperately avoid any topics or even words that could be _loosely_ interpreted as sexual, and they always become incredibly defensive around any woman they perceive as some sort of threat, which is.. Most women, to be impolitely honest.
> 
> ...


Why do they see us as a threat?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 26, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Am hole.


FTFY


----------



## annoyingfuck (Mar 26, 2021)

> This shows as ‘crushes’ on the self as a girl. Other evidence suggests that events at or around the time of puberty may have triggered the condition. These seem to be associated with very early masturbation and orgasmic experiences.
> 
> In other cases, Autogynephilic men have reported a strict upbringing wherein masturbation was forcefully opposed as something that only ‘dirty little boys’ did. It would seem simple to conclude that the subject might have got round this opprobrium by imagining himself as a girl, rather than a boy. Others used plush animals and somehow this became connected to the sense of self as a girl. (Exactly how this mechanism works is not clear but it seems to be something like ‘masturbating using a girl’s toy makes me a girl’ — and autogynephilia does the rest.)


The above is from Rod Flemming's website. He has some fascinating thoughts on the subject, and being that he is *very* well versed on the subject (of course that doesn't necessarily mean he's correct), and there is a hell of a lot of what he's saying that makes total sense, personally I give some weight to his thoughts.

Going off the above (the following is purely just my thinking), that this is something that starts as a child/teenager, their thinking of what a girl/woman is, is formed as a very immature thought process, there is nothing complex in what a boy or girl is at that age, (generalisations coming) boys = Ken = shorts, pants, hawaiian shirts, etc., girls = Barbie = short skirts, blonde hair, makeup, etc. Gender roles at that age, up until 10 or so years ago, were very defined, cartoons, kids shows tended to follow those definitions, not just anime cartoons.

We know all too well that when a child has been groomed by a parent, that that grooming is extremely hard to break. When you consider that we are dealing with a mental illness, and ASD also being a common comorbid, the obsession of what they think they are, would be so cemented that they can't see past that to the reality as they grow up.

Honestly the more I think about it, the 'badwomensanatomy' sub, shows it time and time again (yes there is lots of fake stuff, everything starts with a kernel of truth), that there is definitely something to it, that they don't think that a female is anything but the most rudimentary collection of stereotypes.

Shit, there are even a hell of a lot of females out there that don't know that they have 'three holes'.

Even in here, where I'd like to think that we're a little more educated, there are some really inane comments when it comes to females, that they are nothing more than property, and that the damage that feminism has done to the female stereotype, is how all females now are.

That last paragraph was shit, brain has gone to sleep.



> Non-homosexual male transitioners, AGPs, are frequently at pains to distance themselves from the ‘gay’ lifestyle but they have significant links to it. In their narcissism they are similar to the Narcissistic Homosexual male, as we have just shown. The distinction is only that the former is aroused by the thought or image of himself not just as a woman, but as his ‘ideal woman’, while the latter is aroused by the thought or image of himself as his ‘ideal man’. Naturally these ideals are strictly artefacts of the underlying narcissism and cannot exist in the real world.


What do boys/young teenagers think women are? They then spend so much time in their own heads, creating who they think they are, the reality could never get a foothold. The following sums that up better.


> AGPs are attracted, through a variety of mechanisms, to the idea of themselves as women. This is a form of auto-eroticism dependent on what Blanchard called an ‘Erotic Target Location Error’. They invent a pseudo-feminine second character who becomes the object of their erotic desire. This, in the right circumstances, can take over the host, causing him to believe that he is ‘actually female’ — since the second personality was invented as a pseudo-woman.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 26, 2021)

Syikeblade said:


> Why do they see us as a threat?


You know how ugly women always go on passive-aggressive or even overtly-aggressive screeds against women that are more attractive than they are, essentially trying to sink in any barb they can just to drag the other woman down a peg? It's that, just with more stubble.  "_That's_ what men find attractive?  She's just bones, men like _curves!_  I bet she doesn't even cook!  Look at how tacky her shoes are!  Real women don't _need_ to get all dolled up like that because we're _way too busy_ taking care of kids!"

Translation:  "I'm ugly and she's pretty and it makes me angry."


----------



## annoyingfuck (Mar 26, 2021)

Syikeblade said:


> Why do they see us as a threat?


Because they are narcissists, and they only care about themselves, for them nothing but what they think, what they believe is real, so anyone trying to tell them anything different, is a threat.
If they had to actually consider what they thought as not true, that would destroy their whole world, their whole fundamental belief in who they are.

I actually have another quote from Rod Flemming, seriously I'm obsessed at present with his thoughts, I just have to find it.
I can't find it right now, I haven't been to sleep before 4am the last three nights, brain is mush. I'll add it if I come across it, it's along the lines of what I wrote but makes a hell of a lot more sense.


----------



## Dr. Troon Lagoon (Mar 26, 2021)

A cock sleeve: submissive, ditzy, yet sexy looking and ferocious with no other purpose than to please their “daddy”.

Pretty much every classic sexist stereotype of women imaginable.



It's HK-47 said:


> You know how ugly women always go on passive-aggressive or even overtly-aggressive screeds against women that are more attractive


Slight OT but related - This is something a lot girlfriends confided in me as to why they enjoy gay mens company: the ability to talk frankly with no holds barred sans the double edge of sexual tension between her and a hetero male (friendships often break because men become infatuated).

According to their experiences women are brutal to one another as every statement/choice mad by another female is becomes a comparison her and the other female in relation to her social circle in the most negative way possible assuming the worst.

Example 1 - Group of mothers at the same school discuss how they raise their kids, wherein one mother try to keep Smartphone/PC use to a minimum for the kids and instead focus on practical play/toys.
Others mums become passive aggresive after this, because SHE is JUDGING all of them for doing the opposite, all the while she is just occupied with her own kids and just baselessly projected on.

Example 2 - Female that manages to become slim and fit again after child delivery after a grueling year of hard work. Never a complimentary remark by the others or asking for support on how to shed unwanted pounds. Only loads of lamenting their weight situation.
Often the same for clothes.

Men can beat the snot out of each other, but women are psychic wizards as they will tear your ego down to shreds without as much as touching you and know intuitively at which strings to pull as they zone in on your weaknesses.

Late Transitioned Males can never do that, as far as I have seen it it is always aggressively posturing or like Zoe Tur to threaten physical violence, as you would expect from your average socially maladjusted male.

The early transitioned Males just come across as extreme feminine homosexuals, catty and passive aggresive, but distinctively different from women. They often also the musculature to be a physical threat to most other Males, it varies with women. I would reckon though that the average Butch Lesbian would be able to clean their clocks out.


----------



## Mrs Flibble (Mar 26, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> These. It's sexual blackface combined with delusion. They literally believe they're a bangin' hot model or a cute anime girl, and pay no attention to the Adam's Apple, stubble, bulge, or bone structure.


I think the popularity of drag queens hasn't helped either. 

The troons see the drag queens and think "ah I can do that" and fail miserably as the sheer amount of effort that goes into a drag queens performance(make up, clothing, body mods etc) . It's the same as teens watching the beauty bloggers who end up with orange streaks. Lack of talent and/or skill. 

But in response to the question , troons think woman is a certain way of dressing or speaking or acting but I don't think you can reduce womanhood down to any thing simple. For example some people may say that its the ability to bear children, but not all women are able to do this.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> A woman to them is someone that people like to look at, pay attention to, seek the approval of and desire to be with.
> 
> A lot of it simply stems from self loathing, they think guys or at least they, look like shit, they're schlubs no one pays any serious attention to, so why wouldn't they instead want to try to be a pretty lady that someone would desire? Even if they get attention simply for being "stunning and brave" and not actual sexual attraction it's a step up from being a schlubby loser nobody.
> 
> ...


Yep. I've heard several Muslims say that women should veil themselves and be accompanied by men because they're like precious diamonds and like diamonds, they need to be protected. Part of the reason some Muslims think it's alright to restrict women's rights is because they value them.

I don't know about women having been historically privileged since being "valued" in a constricting way can be terrible, but it's undeniable that dudes don't have it easy either and strict gender roles hurt everyone.


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 26, 2021)

I can't find the quote, but I remember some tranny writer who wrote that "a woman is a wet hole, warm and inviting, ready to be fucked" or something along those lines.

To AGPs women are that; holes, made for fucking. They think that about any woman, from the cutesy squeaky anime girl to the bombshell actress to the fairly cute cashier at Starbucks. Ugly women, butch lesbians, and older women don't exist to them, and they do not envision themselves as such. To be woman is to be an orifice that gets a dick shoved into it. With some fancy decorations for flavor, ie makeup, dresses, cat ears, programmer socks etc.

Trannies are the ultimate misogynists. I'd feel safer around the average Stormfront user than a tranny. Hell I've known self-proclaimed MGTOW and incels who weren't that hateful towards women. Those aforementioned groups don't seek to infiltrate, corrupt and destroy the very meaning of the word woman and wear it like a skinsuit.


----------



## Atatata (Mar 26, 2021)

Men become women because they think women are inferior. Women become men because they see themselves as failures. "Fail as a man and you can blame society, women, status, looks, etc. Fail as a woman and you can only blame yourself."

That's what I figure, anyway.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 27, 2021)

Mrs Flibble said:


> I think the popularity of drag queens hasn't helped either.
> 
> The troons see the drag queens and think "ah I can do that" and fail miserably as the sheer amount of effort that goes into a drag queens performance(make up, clothing, body mods etc) . It's the same as teens watching the beauty bloggers who end up with orange streaks. Lack of talent and/or skill.
> 
> But in response to the question , troons think woman is a certain way of dressing or speaking or acting but I don't think you can reduce womanhood down to any thing simple. For example some people may say that its the ability to bear children, but not all women are able to do this.


drag queens never try to pass as real women though, drag queens always look like drag queens, which its is own whitewashed incredibly misoginistic thing (its how gay men blackface women and its centered around exagerating all negative stereotypes of women as a form of insult) 

i've notice a lot of friction between trannies, femboys, crossdressers and drag queens. Like they always want to draw the line but much more than drag queens i think femboys and traps are the ones that truly offend trannies way more deeply, hence the constant hate online in tranny circles  because they not only pass way better but never even try to claim they are women, some traps even claim to be straight males and just dress for attention whoring, Femboys are just gay twinks, it throws shade in the troon logic of "i like female clothes and other superficial female coded things hence i am an true and honest female"
but turns out a dress is just a dress, not your whole identity.


----------



## Yinci (Apr 10, 2021)

It's a odd thing. It's like you romanticize and fantasies the other gender in the strangest ways. Seems like people from all walks of life and status do this and it can get very odd. For a example some male autogynephiliacs will try to simulate the menstrual cycle. Some people get really far into this and others don't. You don't understand women but it's easy to believe you do. It's strange how easy it is because it is almost fact defying.



Bastard_Call said:


> I was watching one of null's streams and he mentioned how the vast majority of transexuals are just incels, which makes sense to me. Genuinely most of them I've met have been just losers who couldn't make it as a guy. But maybe he's biased by only ever seeing troons through the internet and headlines. I've met plenty of normie transexuals who could get pussy pre-transition quite easily.


I know I feel like a Incel and had dark periods in my life where I felt women were inaccessible to me but mostly stemming from the school environment. Now I just want to avoid the changes the relationship would bring. I can feel ashamed about my social status with women and have sex with men at the same time but before that I lived my life straight.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 10, 2021)

Troons' views of women and womanhood are completely distorted by years of pornography or their own untreated paraphilic fetishes. They're more than happy to use identity politics against real natal born women when it suits them to gain oppression points and woke pity.


----------



## turdburger (Apr 10, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> I've yet to meet one who was a 'nest-builder' or a 'home-maker' and to the best of my memory I've yet to meet one that also didn't outright _hate_ children.  James Damore's memo always pops into my head during this sort of conversation because he outlined two very specific differences between men and women, namely that women are more interested in _people_ and men are always more interested in _things, _hence why men are unavoidably always going to be the top 99 in every list  of 100 programmers or strange shut-in jobs and hobbies, because women, on average and to a _very large extent_, do not operate well in isolation and are more concerned with building their social circles and their families than they are much of anything else.


I agree with the side about men being more interested in _things_, but would say that women are nearly always more interested in _living things_. You've got the crazy cat lady stereotype, and the crazy guy building stuff in a shed stereotype. Neither of them are social people. Besides, men who are into team sports or in the army are very social in a way that seems to be quite rare in women outside of their families.

I've known various couples with the kind of 'autistic traits' that mean it's probably a good thing that couple doesn't have a kid because the kid would be full-on autistic and 'tarded, and they still nearly always have this sex difference. The guy is an inventor or he restores classic cars or bikes, and the woman is a gardener who can identify every fucking kind of tulip, or she breeds an endangered species of canary or something. There is some overlap, but women who want to be frontline soldiers and men who want a career in childcare are probably tiny minorities. Women who don't like kids usually like plants and animals, and men who don't like kids usually like gadgets and toys.

I'm inclined to agree with Blanchard about there being two kinds of trannies, the 'autogynephilia' kind which are always straight men, and the other kind which includes gay men and women and confused children. Autogynephiles' motivation is probably sadomasochistic and has nothing to do with actual differences between sexes, mainly because you can love cats or build computers regardless of what genitals you have or whether people call you him or her, and no amount of surgery or hormones can make a male pregnant or a female capable of impregnation. Even the MtF who are obsessed with pregnancy and childbirth seem to be so from a fetish perspective as if giving birth is passing a huge dildo and it makes them 'real women', not because they want a kid to care for. So I'm going to say troons think a woman is the masochistic fantasy of being the recipient of their own sadistic urges.


----------

